# Reloading Question



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Experts, 

What is the difference between a 3 and 4 die set ( besides an additional die - for the wiseguys ) for pistol calibers? What is the best, and what are the advantages? I am putting together my shopping list, and need 5 pistol calibers. I was wondering if the 4 die sets really made it easier or upgraded performance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Further research seems to indicate that the 4 die set would be easier for a beginner. Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A 4th die is used to crimp your brass alone; if you use a 3 die set you seat the bullet and crimp at at the same time,
if you are going to use a single stage press a 3 die set probably makes more sense.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Further research seems to indicate that the 4 die set would be easier for a beginner. Is this a correct assumption?


I use the 4th die as I prefer to crimp after the bullet is seated. I also use an RCBS die when loading some lead bullets which I use the Lee for other lead and jacketed stuff. However that will come over time and learning as one gets it to different types of bullets for special types of shooting.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I only load 2 cartridges that I use separate crimp dies for, .223 and .35 Rem and only because the dies sets came with them. All other cartridges are seated and crimped at the same time, I don't really see any significant reason to crimp in a separate step. The Lee factory crimp dies are a little easy to set up and that's really the only advantage I see to it but any seating/crimping die will come with the instructions for setup and if you follow them you will have no issues.

-Infidel


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I use a Dillon 550 for all my pistol calibers 380, 9mm 38&357, 40, and 45ACP. It is not cheap get sarted on Dillon press, but there NBS policy is just that. They well take care of your press or have always for me. All my dies are a sets of four.


----------

